# 1500 Gmc 5.3l 3.73 / Outback 29bhs



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Hello, I was wondering if any one has any comments on how this set-up handles? Does anyone have this?

TV: 2002 GMC 1500 4wd short bed, 5.3L, 3.73 rearend with tow package, Z71
TT: 2006 Outback 29BHS

prodigy brake controller

I was considering the Reese WD set-up (as I was given one) w/ dual cam sway control.

I am new to this site, and soon to be a new Outback owner. Thanks to everyone that has posted. I have learned a lot. - Brian


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Brian, welcome to Outbackers. I can't speak directly to your set up but I have the same engine and gears in my Yukon. The power seems fine and I do ok on the hills pulling a 25RSS. I don't know your wheelbase and unsure how it will handle a 29BHS. I know that's your question so hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have close to the same setup minus the 29 -- i have a 23 instead... 1500 - 5.3 with tow package and 3.73 rear

no problem towing at all -- but when i hit the hill country of texas I wish I had a 2500

had to do it all again the 6.0 would be the the smallest --


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I happen to have a similar setup with exception. I have an 2005 1500 crewcab 4x4 with a 5.3L and a 3.42 rear. I have a 2006 29BHS and tow it without a problem. a 3.73 or 4.10 would be better. The truck pulls fine, slows on big hills in NY and PA, not sure where you are from. I just upgraded from a reece trunion with dual cam sway with 800# bars to 1200# bars and what a difference. I would say the new performance package on the 1500 would be beter as would a 2500, but the 1500 does do the job depending on where you live and plan to tow.

Not sure of your wb either, mine is 143.5" wb short would not be as beneficial.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I hate to have to say it, but that is WAY too much trailer for that truck.









Bill


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the input, my WB is 143.5, and I live in Mass. We will be camping in New England mostly......fall is beautiful up here, and maybe some trips down 95 south.

GM towing guide for 2002 shows my TV has a max towing rating of 8200 lbs given a WD hitch is used.

TGVWR is 7500 lbs
Door tag on TV shows GVWR as 6400 lbs

Thanks!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

brian action

i have to agree with what bill said, personally i would not tow the 29bhs with anything smaller than a 6.0.

darrel


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

That's a LOT of trailer for that 1500 suspension and the 5.3 engine to handle.
Sure it will pull it, but you may be unhappy with the overall performance, the handling and the body roll around curves you will experience. Been there, done that... but not for long.

Be safe out there


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the help.

..............oh look honey, a 2500 crew cab in the driveway...how did that get there









Brian


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Kampinwitkids,

Are you taking your familys combined weight into consideration? That is going to decrease your towing capacity. Everything you load in the truck or trailer adds to your total weight. There have been several discussions on this prevoiusly. Since then I have joined the weight police. You are pushing your limits, and are not going to tow with a safe margin. You may even be overloaded.

Think about your family's safety. If you want this trailer, upgrade your TV.


----------

